# 1648 Semi-V Jon Mod (Completed)



## KevinWI (Jan 11, 2012)

*Before Pics and Vids as I bought the boat*

Bought this boat, trailer and 1996 25hp 2 stroke Mercury tiller for $2400 last fall. I've been looking for 3 years for a boat like this for this price. It came with removable carpeted floors, two batteries and a 40lb thrust Minn kota trolling motor.

In the fall I built a removable duck blind for it. Now I'm setting it up as a fishing rig and duck hunting boat.
First Boat ride checking it out:
[youtube]w5fPUmKkO08[/youtube]



*After this point will be updates regarding the modifications I made *
Now my build will start with a new built in fabbed aluminum livewell. I had the idea in my head which I transferred to a cardboard mockup. The whole idea being that I wanted it to look and operate like it came with the boat from the manufacturer.
This is the most expensive part of the build. Frankly I'm not sure it's worth the cost for what I want, but with the cost of Aluminum, pumps, tubing and then fabrication time as well as install, I felt it was worth what they are charging me. Wish I could weld Aluminum, but I cannot. I thought about fiberglass, plastic plywood, etc. but nothing seemed to me to be what I wanted.
[youtube]Jn_ZGIiWFLM[/youtube]

The remainder of the build will be extending the front deck another 18" with access hatches (two ribs) by framing it out of aluminum angle, installing decking on the middle and rear bench seat, making a bench on the left side that spans the rear and middle seat to mount the fish locator and panel switches and just for other use. and finally installing a hinged deck over the back to hide the battery and gas tank...all of course carpeted.



My duck blind:
[youtube]FYkvPYd5lhc[/youtube]


----------



## jasper60103 (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice rig and runs great. Enjoy !


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now the boat is at the marina getting the tank fabricated. Should take a couple of weeks at least. Then I'll start the build.

So far I've procured the following:

3- 4x8 CDX Exterior grade plywood - $53
6- 1 1/4"x1x1 1/4" X 1/8"x 8'0" angle Aluminum $86.22 (best price I've found on Aluminum including shipping. Way cheaper than Lowes or Menards.
2 - 50ct. pop rivets $4
3- Quarts Henry 263 Carpet Adhesive - $28.27 (includes shipping)Tip from Jay415's Post
2 - Qt. Polyethylene Resin w/catalyst - $30.00
6 switch custom w/plug inl $169.00 incl. shipping
2 - Release a seat bracket $31.34 shipped( Tip from Gillhunter's Post
2-angle grinder metal cutting wheels $4
5- 12" Aluminum Piano Hinges - $16
2 - 6' Stainless Steel Piano Hinges - $22.50
21 feet of 16oz marine grade carpet - Sandstone - $155.00 shipped
2 -Timer Module: $70.00 shipped
Terminal Block: $15.00
Busbar: $17.34
inline fuse holder for timer: $9.00
50a breaker main $9.00
*__________________________________________
Total for the build = $752.42 (not including the livewell)*

Will post as the build continues.....


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 25, 2012)

Update on the livewell:
Here are some pics of the livewell build. Turning out exactly as I planned.


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 25, 2012)

You got a nice rig there! That motor runs nice! And I know your planning well! Can't wait to see it throughout the build!


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 26, 2012)

Livewell Fabrication is done, plumbing all installed. (electrical incomplete though). Pics coming tomorrow...
Ordered the new switch panel and timer. Found some carpet at Lowes. Not sure if it will work or not....hooks pull out fairly easily and has rubber backing....soaking sample in water overnight to see how it does.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking forward to watching your project, looks like it will be a really good one =D> .


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 27, 2012)

Fabrication is complete for the livewell. Here is how it turned out. You can look at the mockup video above to see it pretty much turned out as planned:

[youtube]3iBrvx2QQvE[/youtube]


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 27, 2012)

Live well came out great!


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 27, 2012)

One of thing items I found out quickly was that now with the fill pump installed in the back, my gas tank no longer fits. I had intended to build a small deck over the pump to protect it, but just realized my tank is too tall if I want to install a deck hatch on the back end as I had intended. So, my other option is to look for a longer lower profile gas tank. That'll be $40 I won't get back. lol


----------



## Jay415 (Jan 27, 2012)

I had a similar problem with my bilge pump. Had to make sure it was tight against the transom otherwise as tank wouldn't fit.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 28, 2012)

continuing on with the build....a little cold in the garage this time of year, but this is fun stuff. Cut plywood for a bench and the vertical piece for extending the deck. Also installed the angle supports for the side shelf.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 29, 2012)

Continued on with the modification today. Got a lot accomplished including cutting out the front deck, building the support framing for the side bench/shelf. 
Originally I had only intended to build a shelf on the side, but now that the framing support is complete, it has me contemplating making it a storage area also. Mulling it over.

One error today. cut the front deck out. and the new area will be hinged hatch for storage. I used 1 1/2" of the existing aluminum deck as a platform support for the hinged area (so I didn't have to eat up any more 1/8" angle alum.). On the original front deck there was a hole cut out for the front swivel seat. So I proceeded to cut the hole out only to realize the plate of the swivel seat extended past the planned hinged area.  oh well. Took the cutout, added some dust to some wood glue and glued it back in.....waiting for it all to set up before I start epoxying all the wood. 
Was 19 degrees outside today, but I didn't notice...was having just too much fun to think about the cold.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 30, 2012)

This is becoming extremely addictive. I so look forward to seeing it finished I try to use every spare minute working on it. today was just some tedious stuff at the stern mounting some angle brackets for a small removable deck for the gas tank and batteries to sit on.

The electrical is becoming way more costly that I would have predicted.

So far it's:
Custom Switch panel with breakers $169.00
2 -Timer Module: $70.00
Terminal Block: $15.00
Busbar: $17.34
inline fuse holder for timer: $9.00
Trolling motor 50a breaker $9.00
____________________________
Total: $ 290...yikes... and I haven't bought any wire or connectors yet.
I'm fortunate I'm internet savvy as I haven't paid for shipping yet on anything, so at least I saved that and no sales tax.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a 14.5ft boat I just started working on and want to put a deck in it. How did you attach that aluminum angle to the boat? With screws or pop rivets? Also, how much weight will those angle brackets hold? 

If I want to put a front deck on my boat can I just tun a piece of angle on each side of the hull and maybe 2 across? Or would that buckle from weight? I want it to hold 250lbs minimum.


----------



## MTord03 (Jan 31, 2012)

Boat is coming along nicely! Nice job on the live well. I cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 31, 2012)

bobcat_fisherman said:


> I have a 14.5ft boat I just started working on and want to put a deck in it. How did you attach that aluminum angle to the boat? With screws or pop rivets? Also, how much weight will those angle brackets hold?
> 
> If I want to put a front deck on my boat can I just tun a piece of angle on each side of the hull and maybe 2 across? Or would that buckle from weight? I want it to hold 250lbs minimum.



I attached almost all the aluminum angle to the boat using 3/16" pop rivets. I never riveted thru the hull of the boat. I try to use the seats, existing front deck or ribs or transom (although for the transom I used 1" stainless #10 sheet metal screws). Don't be shy with the rivets, consider installing vertical angle braces and you should be ok.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 31, 2012)

MTord03 said:


> Boat is coming along nicely! Nice job on the live well. I cant wait to see the finished product


Thanks....it's a blast.


----------



## KevinWI (Jan 31, 2012)

Today I worked on the stern area of the boat. Had a slight dilemma trying to figure out how to fit the gas tank under the rear deck while going over the top of the new livewell intake hose. It was tedious to say the least. I had it worked out, but when I put it together the gas tank barely would not fit if I wanted to put in a back deck. So I had to axe having a small plywood platform on the bottom for the gas tank and just use the angle to support the tank. That gave me about 1/8" clearance I needed for the rear deck....literally took me all day...but the gas tank and battery now fit snugly under the decking.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 1, 2012)

I did work on the boat all afternoon today, but no pictures. Last of the wood was cut and fitted and then I spent the day trimming 1/4" off of each edge to make room for carpeting. Also installed the floor in the storage area under the front deck. All wood is in my basement now ready for epoxy coating. Ran out of aluminum angle, so had to order some more. Amazing that I can order 3 8' pieces cheaper than I can buy 1 locally. 
Livewell timer arrived...expecting the switch panel soon via UPS. Not looking forward to the wiring...my least favorite task.
Last thing to purchase will be the carpet.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 2, 2012)

I would like to start out by first saying that working with poly resin sucks. You can't stretch it to make it last, it's impossible to "guess" how much you'll need for how much wood you have to coat as they don't provide any sort of "covers X square foot" in the instructions.
I had enough to finish the first coat, but the resin turned to gel before I got done even though I was rushing as fast as I could go....and the stuff gets on everything, so wear proper clothing and gloves and ventillation.....even though I did this in the basement, my whole house stinks!!  I wish I could have done it in the garage, but winter won't allow for that!...so I'm just living with the nausea.


Ordered the the marine carpet today. Gander Mountain has free shipping on everything so that was a break over BassPro for the same price/grade carpet. Bass Pro didn't have sales tax in my state, but it was only $8..plus I used a coupon code for $20 off. So overall I saved $28 over Bass Pro Shops. If anyone is interested in the code, let me know.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 2, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> ...Not looking forward to the wiring...my least favorite task....


that's my favorite part, come finish my deck and I'll wire up your boat! :LOL2:

Lookin good so far!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 2, 2012)

Custom switch panel arrived. Exactly as I ordered....now I just have to figure out how to wire the livewell timer to it!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 2, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> > ...Not looking forward to the wiring...my least favorite task....
> ...



Deal! I'm a home inspector, so I understand home wiring..but not boat wiring! The colors confuse me as well as grounding.

and Thanks...


----------



## BtsNhoS (Feb 2, 2012)

wow looks good so far, i wish i had a larger boat to do some of the same stuff


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 2, 2012)

Sweeeeeet! Where did you order that switch panel?


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 2, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> Sweeeeeet! Where did you order that switch panel?



New Wire Marine. Got it pretty quick too for custom. Wasn't cheap though. Place was recommended to me by RivRunR on this forum.


Testing out the panel and timer on a pump on the kitchen table.....it's a 4 minute video, but you can scroll ahead towards the end...I just timed the cycles is all. 
[youtube]WOcS2raRGrY[/youtube]


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 3, 2012)

2nd coat of poly resin was applied today. This time I used a thin nap roller and it worked well...even had some left over. My house stinks from the resin though.....can't wait for that to dissipate.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 3, 2012)

Note for anyone asking: Rig Rite timer module #520 does not work for two pumps. you will need two timers to make it work.
Found out the hard way today....wired it right but fried the timer using two pumps simutaneously on a single timer...even started to melt the switch. Timer apparently is not rated for the 4.3a that both pumps together pull. Odd part is that these are the Contura switches (common marine type) and it didn't trip the breaker before melting the switch. odd. new switch and timer are on the way. Will just have to wire each switch to one timer/pump.

(Note: Jay, I told you wiring was my least favorite! :evil: :lol: )


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Getting ready for carpet....


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 4, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> ....wired it right but fried the timer using two pumps simutaneously on a single timer...even started to melt the switch. Timer apparently is not rated for the 4.3a that both pumps together pull. Odd part is that these are the Contura switches (common marine type) and it didn't trip the breaker before melting the switch. odd......
> (Note: Jay, I told you wiring was my least favorite! :evil: :lol: )


ouch! What size breaker?


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 4, 2012)

breaker is 10a......switch rated for 20a


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 4, 2012)

That is odd. I'd call the company that makes the breaker. Sounds like it should have popped if it was wired right.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 4, 2012)

well, yeah ....but the thing is, what caused it. It could have been a defective switch too. just not sure. They are replacing the switch and timer at no charge, so that's nice.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 4, 2012)

That's good


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 5, 2012)

The consensus is that the timer is not rated for two pumps (no amperage on the product data or timer itself or on rig-rite site) and the fact that when I called rig-rite they didn't know how to wire one timer to two pumps...they stated that boat MFGr's use two timer because they wear out too quick, so that tells you that they are probably not rated to handle two pumps. Breakers and fuses are designed to protect the wire, not switches. There was no way the two pumps were drawing more than 10 amps (both together draw 4.3 max), so that is why the switch overheated but the breaker didn't trip.
I should have just gone with two timers from the start instead of trying to go cheap. Serves me right.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 5, 2012)

Since carpeting hasn't come in yet and I can't start anything else without it, I spent today removing the old carpeting from the existing floor decking.
Turns out it wasn't really carpet at all. It was felt...the stuff the paper mills use around here for belts. it had no rubber backing...which when you think about it, make's a perfect boat carpeting that won't ever fall apart.....

Trimmed off some of the wood edge to make room when I put marine carpet on as it is about twice as thick. So now it should fit when I re-install. Primed the trimmed wood edge...beautiful day out today too for beginning of February in Wisconsin....would like to do more, but I really can't until the carpet arrives.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 7, 2012)

xxx


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

So the last week on this build has gone to heck basically. From melting a switch and timer (which I had replaced) to realizing I cut my deck extension 1/2" too short and I now have to cut/fit and waterproof he deck extension all over again...and today the carpet arrived and found out it's basically junk.....the rubber backing is brittle, meaning that it is fraying all over the place...(this is the same carpet that is sold by overtons thru cabela's, Gander and Bass Pro Shops)...and then they tell me this is a non-returnable item????WTF? :evil: They are attempting to work with the drop shipper to get me a return.....like I said....this week has stunk!


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear your having so many issues! It'll all be worth it in the end though!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't deal w/carpet every day...your carpet didn't come like this, did it?


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 8, 2012)

not at all... I ordered more last week for the stern deck. got it a few days ago and neither one is like that.
Which one did you order?
I got this one in smoke:
https://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Deluxe-Boat-Carpet/701848.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Ddeluxe%2Bcarpet%26x%3D0%26y%3D0%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=deluxe+carpet&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

neither....I ordered this...(same as gillhunter used on his build) https://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?i=35912&pdesc=Overtons_Daystar_16_oz_Marine_Carpeting_6_Wide&str=marine+carpeting&merchID=4005#details_box_holder
16oz. 
I ordered it in sandstone...which is a good color for the green boat as I also duck hunt out of my rig.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 8, 2012)

Kevin,

Sorry you're having a reallly tough time with your carpet. I didn't have any problems with mine. It must have been a bad batch?

I have had problems with projects also. It's frustrating, but you have a great build going and it will be worth it in the end. If it were easy anyone could do it. :LOL2:


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah....I'm guessing it's a bad batch....frustrates me on the no return policy when it's clearly defective.
You're right on the issues...it happens.....just need to step away for a bit and regroup.....I'm usually a measure 4 times cut once kind of guy....but for whatever reason, I really screwed the pooch...lol....plus add in the defective materials and well...it is just one of those weeks....
Like I said....will do me good to slow down, step back and wait for the next carpeting to arrive..as long as it's not from the same roll! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 8, 2012)

If your anything like me, then your prone to it. I get excited, go too fast and too often screw up causing my own problems! :lol:


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> If your anything like me, then your prone to it. I get excited, go too fast and too often screw up causing my own problems! :lol:


Yep...then I'm EXACTLY like you! :LOL2:


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 8, 2012)

Figured out a way to salvage my deck extension and still make it work like it should....With a little...ahem....creative trim work it should still look good. 8) Can't do anything with the carpet issue though...it's just pure defective junk.

<<<Edit>>>> The drop ship company (Overtons through Gander Mountain) requested pictures to be sent of the carpet before they would accept return. I called Overtons and they received the pictures but forwarded them on to the carpet manufacturer....so I have to wait to hear from them. :roll:


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 10, 2012)

now I have to return my brand new humminbird 597ci HD di, as Humminbird believes it has a bad card reader.


----------



## crabtree (Feb 10, 2012)

Man that sucks. Seems like you can't catch a break. Do you happen to have any pics of the good side of that carpet? I'm trying to decide between Sandstone and Khaki and it's hard to tell from the little thumbnail pics online. I'm kinda scared about ordering sandstone now though as there is a good chance this is all made at the same factory.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 10, 2012)

crabtree said:


> Man that sucks. Seems like you can't catch a break. Do you happen to have any pics of the good side of that carpet? I'm trying to decide between Sandstone and Khaki and it's hard to tell from the little thumbnail pics online. I'm kinda scared about ordering sandstone now though as there is a good chance this is all made at the same factory.



I'm sure it is made at the same factory...I'm going to guess that this is a bad roll. Hopefully they get it right soon...I've read good reviews on it, so I'd guess it was just a bad roll.

I too was conflicted on the sandstone vs. Khaki....I chose the darker of the two due to dirt not showing as much on darker fabric.

Here are a couple pics of the sandstone color....


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 13, 2012)

Good news on the carpet. They agreed it's defective and have shipped a new order to me.
Worked on the boat a little more over the weekend. Refit the back deck. Drilled holes for the pedestal mounts on the elevated front deck and on the floor in front of the middle seat.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 13, 2012)

Glad to hear they're replacing the carpet! Looking good so far!


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Glad to hear they're replacing the carpet! Looking good so far!


X2 =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 13, 2012)

Sent the fish locator back to Humminbird today...insurance was $$, but no way I was sending it without it.

Picked up a couple of items...found these self drilling screws at Menards for $7/100 for securing wood to metal. Should work for attaching the decking to the seats.

Stopped by a plastics mfg and picked this block of high density nylon material up..thinking about using it for the transducer mount on the transom. They just gave it to me for free as it was scrap, so that was nice....one thing they said was glue doesn't stick to it..recommended me using a grinder to roughen it up first. We'll see...haven't made up my mind yet..may just drill the holes and use 5200 to seal.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Picked up a couple of items...found these self drilling screws at Menards for $7/100 for securing wood to metal. Should work for attaching the decking to the seats

Kevin, It will be interesting how the self drillers work. It would save a lot of time. I had to drill pilot holes for all mine.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 13, 2012)

gillhunter said:


> Kevin, It will be interesting how the self drillers work. It would save a lot of time. I had to drill pilot holes for all mine.


The way these work is the fins at the bottom of the screw bore the hole in the wood, once they meet metal, they snap off allowing for self tapping of the metal. (in theory) .
I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

Deck extension framing


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 14, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> gillhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, It will be interesting how the self drillers work. It would save a lot of time. I had to drill pilot holes for all mine.
> ...




I doubt they are supposed to snap off. The reason I say this is then the snapped off part would be in the way and how would you have a hole in the metal for the screw to tap. 

I believe the tip just acts as a drill and cuts wood and metal. The wood is sort of tapped by the tread but because the metal takes longer to drill it cleans/stripps that thread out of the wood allowing it to pull the wood and metal together after you get into the metal. ...

I used these (or something similar) on an old camper I had. They worked pretty good. Saves the time of switching bits and drilling each hole and then putting each screw in. But its not as easy as just putting in a screw...


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

Look at the pic...there are tiny fins on the side about 1/4" up from the bottom of the screw....they are designed to snap off when they meet metal and then allow for the tip to drill thru the metal and the threads to "self tap" into the metal drawing the wood down. If they didn't the hole in the metal would be too large to tap.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

*Good news and bad news....*
The good news is the new carpet arrived...bad news is that it is just as junky as the first. it is quite apparent that it came off the same roll.

[youtube]ZO1OVfoiRzU[/youtube]


----------



## bigwave (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow that is a bummer. Looks like the glue on the back is bad to me, but Im not a carpet expert. You should see if they can send you another color......at the very least It would not be from the same roll.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Wow that is a bummer. Looks like the glue on the back is bad to me, but Im not a carpet expert. You should see if they can send you another color......at the very least It would not be from the same roll.


Yes, it is the glue...almost like it's old and dried out...crumbly...the pile is ok


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

After Overtons saw the video of the carpet, they issued me a refund....that fast...they had no explanation other than an apology and they are looking into why the second carpet wasn't inspected prior to shipment....so now I'll order it elsewhere....more expensive, but hopefully better.


Here is a video showing a test of the Teks self drilling screws.

[youtube]UqxxelyNi2w[/youtube]


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 14, 2012)

Just got off the phone with the President of Lancer Carpets....he called me personally to apologize for "making my life a living hell" as he put it.lol  . He said typically they inspect a return to make sure that the 2nd batch is better than average when it's shipped, but there was no proof that was ever done. He stated that along with an apology and full refund, he would like to personally go out and inspect the carpet himself, watch it being cut and ship it to me overnight free of charge. I accepted his apology and offer. Said he'd like to call me in a week or better to see how this worked. He was very nice. He wasn't fully convinced that the carpet was defective based on the video, but wanted me to ship back the carpet to him (they would provide shipping label) for testing.

So, I had already called bass pro shops and placed an order for replacement, but canceled it. Free works for me. This is a company trying to make things right, which I can appreciate.


----------



## fullpage (Feb 15, 2012)

Good news on the carpet, free is good so long as it is acceptable condition!

My boat has the livewell already built in the seat and I believe the well sits on the bottom of the boat. Does yours drain into the boat or out of the bottom?

I had not considered and aerator in addition to freshwater pump, do you use both at the same time? Is that primarily to keep large tournament fish alive?

Thanks, your boat is coming along great!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 15, 2012)

fullpage said:


> Good news on the carpet, free is good so long as it is acceptable condition!
> 
> My boat has the livewell already built in the seat and I believe the well sits on the bottom of the boat. Does yours drain into the boat or out of the bottom?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments....lots of good ideas on this site...hopefully the carpet comes right this time.
I just put the livewell in a month ago so I haven't used it yet...I had it custom made from a cardboard mockup. I have a timer installed on each switch for each pump...so I can manual operate both or auto operate both at the same time or one at a time...it will all depend on the conditions outside. In the event that I am trailering my boat with bait in the livewell, I can put the aerator on timer also.
My livewell drains out the side of the boat...it may need a bit of tweeking. If you scroll back a bit in this thread, you can see the video I shot of how it works.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas for a front trolling motor mount? This boat came with a "kicker motor" mount on the front, but to be honest it's big and obstructs my view. I'd love to get a retractable trolling motor mount to retrofit my trolling motor, but I haven't seen that they make one for that.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hand or foot control? Minn Kota edge has bow mount in both styles


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 15, 2012)

hand style - I've looked...do you know any for sale that DON'T come with a trolling motor? lol


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 15, 2012)

Just realized you said retrofit. I saw someone made a collapsible mount for a transom TM on the bow. I don't remember where though. I'll try and find it.

Edit: here it is
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23441


----------



## lowblazah (Feb 15, 2012)

You seemed way calmer than I would be in that video Kevin. Congrats to you for getting them to make it right! Nice work on the boat too by the way.


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 15, 2012)

Kevin, Check out the TM mount on New River Rat's project. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20992


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 15, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Just realized you said retrofit. I saw someone made a collapsible mount for a transom TM on the bow. I don't remember where though. I'll try and find it.
> 
> Edit: here it is
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23441


Although ingenious and I'm sure it works very well, I'm looking for more of a manufactured specific mount.



lowblazah said:


> You seemed way calmer than I would be in that video Kevin. Congrats to you for getting them to make it right! Nice work on the boat too by the way.


I can catch more flies with honey than vinegar. :wink: The vid was intended for the manufacturer. I made my point without going off like a shotgun. 8) 



gillhunter said:


> Kevin, Check out the TM mount on New River Rat's project.
> 
> https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=20992


That is unique...but I'd rather not cut off the bracket. I know it works and if I cut it wrong or it doesn't work for my setup, then I'm screwed and have to purchase another.

Thanks for the ideas though guys!

<<<<EDIT>>>> I found "the edge" mount, but for $200 I'll just buy a new trolling motor with mount included if I'm going to shell out that kind of coin.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 15, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> Look at the pic...there are tiny fins on the side about 1/4" up from the bottom of the screw....they are designed to snap off when they meet metal and then allow for the tip to drill thru the metal and the threads to "self tap" into the metal drawing the wood down. If they didn't the hole in  the metal would be too large to tap.



I see it now...very cool...watched the video too...those look like just the thing then. The ones I used didn't have those little fins. I was thinking you meant the end broke off. ....maybe I didn't read it right....LOL...it happens some times..


Glad they are standing behind thier products and making it right. I know I would much rather deal with a company like that than someone who doesn't have the time for helping the customers.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 16, 2012)

Kevin here are some other options I found. I just can't say how good any of them are.

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Universal-Trolling-Motor-Bracket/product/58551/127874

https://www.basspro.com/Pro-Controll-EZ-Mount-for-Transom-Trolling-Motors/product/10210607/45549


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Jay....that 2nd one may do the trick.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 16, 2012)

3rd time is the charm. Happy camper...time to start carpeting....

Vid is more for humor than anything.....
[youtube]VkaIWD4biDI[/youtube]


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 16, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> 3rd time is the charm. Happy camper...time to start carpeting....



=D>


----------



## bigwave (Feb 16, 2012)

It is good to see an american company with good customer service.....now if we could just get more of this kind of product Made In America again. =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 16, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> KevinWI said:
> 
> 
> > 3rd time is the charm. Happy camper...time to start carpeting....
> ...





bigwave said:


> It is good to see an american company with good customer service.....now if we could just get more of this kind of product Made In America again. =D>



Yes it is....and he called about 1/2 hour after it arrived to make sure I got it and it was what I expected. Way cudo's to Lancer Carpets.

Have started carpeting....and Jay....yes...carpeting sucks....I agree.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 16, 2012)

all done gluing the carpet down...if I never see that glue again, it will be too soon. That stuff sticks to everything.....
Ended up with 2' of spare total. with only one small screw-up. Not bad.

*Tip: :idea: * cut your carpet in square or rectangle hunks and glue it down first...then worry about trimming to fit angles later.....I trimmed before glue on an angled piece and forgot it needed to be flipped over
....also label the top of every piece so you know which side gets the glue.


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to see it all worked out.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 17, 2012)

I find myself between a rock and a hard place on this build. I'd love to touch up the paint on the boat before I attach the decking, but the winter is getting in the way. Lots of scratched and worn off paint after 15 years. Not having a heated garage leave me with few options. I could wait for good weather, but would like the boat ready for the spring walleye run which should start in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 17, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> Not having a heated garage leave me with few options.



I use one of the burners that attaches to a 20 lb propane tank and use a box fan to circulate. It warms up my garage better than you'd think. Then again, the TN winters aren't near as cold as WI!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 17, 2012)

starting to come together


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 18, 2012)

Still progressing....


----------



## gillhunter (Feb 18, 2012)

Looking good, very neat on the wiring =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 18, 2012)

Finishing up for the night....just have the cover for the side storage area left to install and then work on the electrical system and I'll be complete.
I had difficulty with the piano hinges in the front hatches. I had bought 1 1/16" but with carpet thickness adding 1/2" , I needed 2" or a minimum of 1 1/2"....the screws just didn't have enough board to get a good bite with the screws...so after three tries, I decided to just install surface hinges for now. How I got the rear piano hinges in without much trouble is beyond me.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks Great Kevin! =D>


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## fishingmich (Feb 19, 2012)

Kevin, that's bada$$! I really wanted a 16 ft jon, but couldnt pass up my 16 ft Smokercraft v. Its in pretty good shape and was only $300. For some reason my wife just couldn't understand what a great deal it was. And I didn't have to drive forever to pick it up either. Nice job.


----------



## jimmy fins (Feb 19, 2012)

Awesome job. Excellent detail work =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 19, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Looks Great Kevin! =D>


Appreciate it. The middle seat was inspired off your build.



UtahBassKicker said:


> Very nice!


Thanks.



fishingmich said:


> Kevin, that's bada$$! I really wanted a 16 ft jon, but couldnt pass up my 16 ft Smokercraft v. Its in pretty good shape and was only $300. For some reason my wife just couldn't understand what a great deal it was. And I didn't have to drive forever to pick it up either. Nice job.


For that price, what the heck? Thanks.



jimmy fins said:


> Awesome job. Excellent detail work =D>


Thanks...carpet hides a few flaws than goodness!



gillhunter said:


> Looking good, very neat on the wiring =D>


Thanks..still have a bit to do on the wiring. Appreciate the help on it too.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 20, 2012)

Today was tedious. Finishing up some electrical....running the wire through that black corrogated split conduit is a PITA.....

The day was going great until right at the end. I mounted my transducer and ran the wiring to the humminbird and mounted the bracket....followed the instructions to a T...but that doesn't mean much...instructions are kinda vague in some areas....anyways...I was just cleaning up when I noticed one part in the box...it was a rubber spacer that goes between the bracket and the axle on the transom.....it must have been one of those parts added later after a problem came up and they mailed them to everyone that had a unit and just stuck it in the box without changing the directions....anyways...this part has it's own set of instructions which requires me to remove the bolt/axle pin. I start to loosen the pin when it becomes very difficult...pretty soon the hex shaped plastic mo unt for the nut strips....I'm able to get a wrench on the nut now, but it won't budge..I can't reef on it because the mount is plastic and attached to the transducer.....so i decide the hell with it, I'll just leave the added spacer off...so I try to tighten and the allen socket in the bolt strips....now I'm screwed....trying to figure out how to get the mounting bracket off without destroying the plastic part attached to the transducer. ($155.00).
So I was able to drill out the bolt without damaging the transducer. THANK GOD!!. Placed an order for new mounting hardware $25 from humminbird with shipping and wait a week. Sometimes my luck just sucks. :evil: Good news is that my unit should be back from Humminbird repair tomorrow. 

So anyway...my build is 95% complete!
*Things I need to finish:*
Wire the stern light base (waiting for it to arrive next week)
install and wire the bilge
Figure out what I'm going to do for a trolling motor mount? 
and of course finish the transducer mount (next week when it arrives).

After that it will just be tweaking here and there.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 20, 2012)

What a great build!


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great! How'd you end up supporting the stern hatches on the sides?


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Looks great! How'd you end up supporting the stern hatches on the sides?


Thanks. Turns out, I didn't really need to. With the angle of the hull, it sort acts as a support via friction. I'm not going to be walking on mine though. Dog walks on it without issue....which is good because that's his seat when hunting. May add a 2x2 along the edge angled to match the hull for added strength.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool! I'm glad everything is turning out well! Looks great!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 21, 2012)

When does the spending end????
Just pulled the trigger on this....


Arrrrggggghhhh! lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 22, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> When does the spending end????
> Just pulled the trigger on this....


It Doesn't!!! :mrgreen: 



KevinWI said:


> only thing that bothers me is that I cannot find a picture of the motor in the "stored" position...which makes me wonder how it folds up?


I have the same motor
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22353&start=30#p233998



Jay415 said:


> ...
> Bow TM in deployed
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks Jay...that helps a lot....that is what I wanted, but now that I see the overall stored length, I may have issues with my hatch opening/closing with the TM in the stored position.....the nose of your boat is more pointed than mine also....I may have to get creative.....
I noticed your arm is black...the pictures show the arm to be white....I wonder if they changed it.....


----------



## Jdholmes (Feb 22, 2012)

The spending ends when you run out of money. . For some of us that seems to come much quicker. Haha.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 22, 2012)

The one you posted had the Weedless Wedge Prop 2 also. Mine has the reg Weedless Wedge Prop. Mine is the edge 45lb. 45"


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 22, 2012)

Canceled my order on the Edge....am going with the Power Drive....simply due to the electronic steering vs Cable steering. 
Power drive comes w/ 18' cord so I can operate the TM from the back with foot control. They have a remote option, but it actually looks like a PITA to use the remote....I like hands free operation....my hands will be busy reeling in fish.


----------



## Jay415 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice! Now you need iPilot!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 22, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Nice! Now you need iPilot!


haha......maybe when I hit the lottery! lol it's not often when an accessory costs more than the unit!

I need to build a new "elevated mount for it first....no idea how that is going to come out...will wait for it to arrive to decide how I need to attack it.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 23, 2012)

Humminbird and transducer all installed as well as rear seat mount (Release-a-seat).


Talked myself out of using the High density nylon mounting board I picked up as I thought it would be a cakewalk...after following directions to a T, i came up 1/4" short and had to move and redrill mounting holes.....I shouldn't second guess myself...whole idea behind the mounting plate is if you mount it too low, you just drill new holes in the plate and not the transom....They stated in the instructions to line the plate up 1/8" up from bottom of hull for Aluminum and 1/4" for Fiberglass...well, it needed 3/8" for my boat because the transom doesn't angle like a v-hull would.......but couldn't determine that until the transducer was snapped down all the way. Next time the ducer gets put together, snapped down and then i'll mark the position needed. Directions suck.


----------



## wlshafor (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice build log love how it's coming along!!!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 25, 2012)

It is absolutely astounding the amount of wiring that goes in this. my gunnel is crammed with wires coming from the back to the panel. two wires each for stern light, bilge, livewell pump, main power wire and of course the transducer cable for the fish locator does not leave much room.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 26, 2012)

Start to almost finish...

Kevin's Jon boat Build Slideshow


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 27, 2012)

One thing I probably should have done, and may still do is add a master switch. I thought about including it on my panel, but didn't do it....figured, why? well when I went out to the boat this morning, discovered I left the livewell light on all night...must have hit the switch accidentally. Not a huge deal as LED doesn't use much battery, but it could just as well been a pump....hmmmm.


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 29, 2012)

Contacted my livewell fabricator....going to bring the boat in and we're going to see about welding either an AL bracket for the TM or an aluminum step deck off the gunnel onto the front deck to mound the TM on. 

heavy snow delayed the delivery of my Navionics chip for the Hummingbird and new rain gear.

and today went to Fleet Farm and picked up two 15 lb vinyl coated Navy style anchors and new rope to replace the two 12lb mushroom anchors I had. They just felt a bit small for a 16' boat.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey, Kevin.
Nice looking rig you got there. I sent you a PM.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 1, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Hey, Kevin.
> Nice looking rig you got there. I sent you a PM.



Thank you. If you sent a PM, I didn't get it.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 3, 2012)

Came up with a plan for the bow mount Minn Kota Powerdrive TM...added a step to make up the 4".


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 7, 2012)

The mods look great Kevin =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 8, 2012)

Minn Kota charger showed up yesterday....it's bigger and way heavier than I envisioned....will have to get creative on where to install it.
My minn kota power drive TM which was to be on backorder until march 5th, is now backordered until the 19th of March.

Looking at another mod on tinboats and his offset swivel seat pin it totally solved my bow mount trolling motor issue. now I can center mount the trolling motor and the seat will swivel out of the way. $36 fix beat drilling a new hole for the base.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Mar 9, 2012)

How much did the live well cost? I was thinking something similiar for mine.....


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 9, 2012)

Custom one of a kind fabrication, all pumps, lights, drain, installed $600.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 11, 2012)

Offset support pin arrived this weekend. I think this will work out great. Ordered another one for the front.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 14, 2012)

MY MOD IS DONE!!! (for the most part...couple bolts here and there is all that's left)

My final mod video. Thanks to all that gave me tips and advice during this project. (especially Jay415 and Gillhunter)
[youtube]bpz5agpC0Jk[/youtube]
After today any pics or video's will be on the water fishing and testing it out...today was 70 degrees...so it won't be long...maybe this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks great Kevin! Nice job! Funny I have the same exact net in the same spot. I added clips (similar to what you use stow your nav light) on the rib uprights to hold it.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 14, 2012)

Jay415 said:


> Looks great Kevin! Nice job! Funny I have the same exact net in the same spot. I added clips (similar to what you use stow your nav light) on the rib uprights to hold it.



Thanks! That's a good idea clipping the net in place....will keep it from flying out when trailering down the road. Where'd u get the clips?


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 14, 2012)

I keep looking at what you guys are doing to your rides and I think that's a neat idea I should do that, if I did that I would never get any fishing in. :lol: 

Nice build I like what you have done, thanks for sharing


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 15, 2012)

The boat looks great Kevin =D> Your hard work will pay off this year for sure.


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 15, 2012)

KevinWI said:


> Jay415 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Kevin! Nice job! Funny I have the same exact net in the same spot. I added clips (similar to what you use stow your nav light) on the rib uprights to hold it.
> ...



I picked them up at my local marine supply.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 15, 2012)

The important stuff.....


----------



## Jdholmes (Mar 15, 2012)

I like those cup holders. May do that instead of drop ins.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 15, 2012)

Great job Kevin, Now what ya gonna catch in this machine? =D>


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 15, 2012)

Good choice in beverage for the captain =D>


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 15, 2012)

That's a sweet ride!


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. Sure has been fun....but I'm happy to stop spending all the money...this project was $$$$ #-o..but worth it I think. Labor of love.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a vid of the livewell in operation....also my "Bait tamer" arrived, so it gives a good idea to utilize the livewell for both fish and bait.

For a tour of the finished boat, see the vid I posted a few posts up from here.

[youtube]VomZzhAFChQ[/youtube]


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 16, 2012)

That live well is sweet Kevin! I miss the days of being able to fish with live bait. We don't have bait shops out here like back there in Wisconsin. I can still smell that aroma of a the old bait shops in MN with all the suckers, chubs, fatheads, crappie minnows, shiners and leeches. My two little boys would love to play around in one of those shops. I have some great memories as a kid of being woken by my father at 2-3 am to go fishing and then stopping at those bait shops at the crack of dawn


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 16, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> That live well is sweet Kevin! I miss the days of being able to fish with live bait. We don't have bait shops out here like back there in Wisconsin. I can still smell that aroma of a the old bait shops in MN with all the suckers, chubs, fatheads, crappie minnows, shiners and leeches. My two little boys would love to play around in one of those shops. I have some great memories as a kid of being woken by my father at 2-3 am to go fishing and then stopping at those bait shops at the crack of dawn


That's what it's all about! was a boat boy at my folks resort growing up...live bait to customers was part of my job.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 18, 2012)

So ok...I took my boat out today for it's maiden voyage.....really looked forward to testing it out.

Here's a list of what went wrong:

1) we got on the water and I soon discovered that the fill pump for the livewell wasn't pumping. I can hear the motor running, but no water was getting to the tank. it was a good thing that I filled it before we left with the hose to keep the bait alive. Aerator worked fine.
2)I got a snag and my rod broke in half within 5 minutes of fishing....had 2 backups, so not a huge deal, but still...it sucked.

3) after fishing for awhile, my fishing buddy said he could see water under the floorboards forward of the mid seat....but back by me there was none. the boat was front heavy, even w/motor, gas tank, battery and me in the back. I have a leak...and it's a significant leak.....probably pumped 15 gallons out after we got home....don't have any idea where it's coming in...but can guess it's the side drain that was installed in a way that I just didn't like.

4) my fish locator ....couldn't really use it...screen was just cluttered in color...tried to adjust the sensitivity, but it didn't help...only could use down imaging...which was pretty clear.

This is what testing is all about.

What went right:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey awesome build! I watched your youtube videos and it turned out great. We virtually have almost the same build. I am doing an alumacraft 1648.


Where did you get your switch panels from? Also I was wondering if I could contact you in regards to the livewell plumbing. I am kind of nervous to drill holes in the bottom of my boat, so I want to make sure im not doing something stupid lol


----------



## Brine (Mar 19, 2012)

Congrats on the fish. 

Sorry to hear about the leak. Any chance your fill pump brought the water into the boat but didn't make it to the livewell? Maybe you have it wired backwards?


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 19, 2012)

first thing I checked...red to brown wire...black to negative. stuck a hose on the back this morning....water flowed fine into livewell. Found the leak I think...where I thought it might be...drain at side of boat. I didn't like it the way they installed it and my fears appear verified....it's at the marina now getting looked at.


----------



## Brine (Mar 19, 2012)

Yah... I went back through your build and saw what you meant. Even if it didn't leak now, it seems like it would be prone for it in the future. Sticking out like that seems to be a potential "bang into" hazzard. 

You did an outstanding job on the build. Hope you're proud of it!


----------



## TimRich (Mar 19, 2012)

Simply awesome build! Congrats on finishing it and sorry to hear about the troubles on the maiden voyage. Looks like it wasn't all bad though...


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 19, 2012)

Well, got a call from the marina. wasn't the side drain....ended up I have two cracks in my boat....they can't weld, so will epoxy and sand......oh....and the livewell pump worked for them....I had put a hose on it this morning to check and must've loosened the impeller from being stuck???? who knows...as long as it works, I'm ok.


----------



## bigwave (Mar 19, 2012)

Hence the the old saying "shakedown cruise" gotta shake it to find all the stuff you forgot to tighten,strap down, etc. By the looks of the fish you had a great maiden voyage. You did a great build by the way. =D>


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 19, 2012)

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Hey awesome build! I watched your youtube videos and it turned out great. We virtually have almost the same build. I am doing an alumacraft 1648.
> Where did you get your switch panels from? Also I was wondering if I could contact you in regards to the livewell plumbing. I am kind of nervous to drill holes in the bottom of my boat, so I want to make sure im not doing something stupid lol


Thanks,
Newwiremarine.com is where I had it custom built.



Johny25 said:


> That live well is sweet Kevin!


Thanks!




Brine said:


> Congrats on the fish.
> 
> 
> 
> You did an outstanding job on the build. Hope you're proud of it!


Thanks...yep...pretty happy with it!



TimRich said:


> Simply awesome build! Congrats on finishing it and sorry to hear about the troubles on the maiden voyage. Looks like it wasn't all bad though...



Thank you!



bigwave said:


> Hence the the old saying "shakedown cruise" gotta shake it to find all the stuff you forgot to tighten,strap down, etc. By the looks of the fish you had a great maiden voyage. You did a great build by the way. =D>




You know it! a necessary step. Wish I lived on the water...would make troubleshooting and repairs simpler....and Thank you.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 19, 2012)

With the weight you added to your boat it now has a new resting water line which can lead to finding cracks that you hadn't ever noticed before. My mouth was watering looking at those walleyes! Those are perfect eating size mmmmmmm....... I haven't had fresh eye in 18 years now....


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 19, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> With the weight you added to your boat it now has a new resting water line which can lead to finding cracks that you hadn't ever noticed before. My mouth was watering looking at those walleyes! Those are perfect eating size mmmmmmm....... I haven't had fresh eye in 18 years now....



Your basic Wisconsin Walleye Fish Fry....


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh.... You had to go there huh =P~ ......lol. I could eat that everyday for the rest of my life and never complain


----------



## Jay415 (Mar 19, 2012)

That looks good! Getting me hungry!


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 20, 2012)

Forget restaurant food ...... that plate is as good as it gets!!!!!


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 24, 2012)

So my livewell issue is fixed! I have water in the tank now anytime! When the marina installed the pump in the transom, they had it turned so the outlet pipe was on the side and the hose could easily go under the seat....but I downloaded the installation manual (since the marina installed and I never received it) and the outlet port is supposed to be on top to flow up to the livewell....anyway, so it doesn't cavatate water it needs to be in this position, at least for an inline model. 

So after doing that, just got back from a test run.....works like it was designed! happy camper....and the leak at the side is fixed also.! time to fish!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 24, 2012)

Livewell or not, you always manage to come home with dinner. Way to go ! =D>


----------



## bigwave (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Kevin, I am just curious, how do you catch those fish? Is that on a river? I have never fished for walleye's. I have had them for dinner before and they are yummy, especially with morel mushrooms had picked from the East Tennessee mountains. I could never seem to catch those bad boy's on lake Norris.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 26, 2012)

1/4oz jig and minnow...or lindy rig and minnow...these were on a river, yes....pre-spawn in about 7' of water in an eddy near incoming creeks....after spawn they will go deep until the hatch and then you'll find them deep in day and coming into shallows to feed in the evenings and mornings so rapala's or just slip bobbers and minnows/leeches work.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Mar 26, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Hey Kevin, I am just curious, how do you catch those fish? Is that on a river? I have never fished for walleye's. I have had them for dinner before and they are yummy, especially with morel mushrooms had picked from the East Tennessee mountains. I could never seem to catch those bad boy's on lake Norris.



Got some fresh morels (or as they're called around here "hickory chicks") in the fridge from this past weekend.

Nice fish. Glad to hear you figured out the pump issue.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 26, 2012)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> bigwave said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kevin, I am just curious, how do you catch those fish? Is that on a river? I have never fished for walleye's. I have had them for dinner before and they are yummy, especially with morel mushrooms had picked from the East Tennessee mountains. I could never seem to catch those bad boy's on lake Norris.
> ...


Yeah....that pump was a curious thing...helps to read the instructions....I told the marina as they asked how I fixed it....it was news to them.....politely I said "did you read the instructions? it was in there". lol.....anyway, got that fixed and the drain line hose connection was actually what was thing that was leaking...even with the stop in place in the livewell, the water from outside the boat could leak thru the drain line connection by traveling backwards up the line.....so hopefully they tightened it up good and I'll now have a dry boat.


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not planning on doing anymore ordering, but I have 25% off coupon for the place I ordered my custom switch panel from. If you are interested and serious about ordering a panel, I'll give the coupon to one needy person....just DM me. Has to be used by end of June.


----------



## KevinWI (Jul 13, 2012)

For months I've been trying to track down a leak in my boat....I always thought it was the livewell or some issue with my modification, but after numerous tests, I've found that the livewell is just fine.
The leak always happened more with someone riding in the boat with me than without. This past weekend afforded the opportunity to float the boat overnight without pulling it out of the water.....I launched it and just parked it without running it....checked in the morning...no leaks....ran the livewell...nothing. Went out fishing, didn't fill the livewell....and I didn't have a leak.....went out again, but this time filled the livewell and brought along the dogs...and low and behold, I had water in the bottom of the boat....I was so perplexed....well, I again took a look underneath the boat for problems...couldn't see anything...then I saw an area I couldn't see because the rubber stop was in that area....moved the boat back on the trailer and low and behold there was a 4" split right at the "semi-V" of the jon boat front end. The metal had thinned and weakened in the area where it rubs against the trailer stop. It only leaked when I had more weight up front to force water into the crack.

Shop said they can't weld it because the metal had been worn too thin (that's why it cracked) and said if they touched the area to weld it, it would explode to a huge hole....so I'm at a bit loss....tonight I applied 3M 5200 to the spot and will just hope for the best. Also thinking of lowering the point of the front trailer stop hits the boat. What's your thoughts?


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 13, 2012)

Kevin I would have them cut a piece of aluminum, put a break in the center where bow V is and weld it on. A little paint and it will look like it was always there.


----------



## KevinWI (Jul 16, 2012)

well, looks like it's my last option...was hoping someone would say the 5200 will work


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 17, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## KevinWI (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, the leak when an extra person is in my boat is still happening. I have no idea where it is coming from...somewhere in the front 1/4 of the boat I'm guessing. Me and my two 80lb dogs, no leaks.....me and a 250lb person up front and I'm bilging at every stop. 

Anyone know of a underboat sealant or coating? 


Also, for everything else, the boat, livewell and all is performing well. 
My hummingbird has been a great asset, although it has trouble locating fish feeding on the bottom. My trolling motor has operated well, but is a bit undersized in a heavier wind and can't keep up trying to hold a position in deeper water.

Caught quite a few fish this past week on a hunting/fishing trip.


----------



## Gators5220 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sorry about the leak, on the plus side your killin the specs! Yum!


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 12, 2012)

Just had some time to read thru most of your build. Great ideas and great work.

Regarding the leak at the bow, that crack may extend lower than you can even see. I know that you can't see the back side of the V bow from inside the boat. It might be worthwhile to pull off the vertical panel, put the dogs or your buddy on the front deck and look under there with a good light while in the water. It may show you the length or limit of the cracked seam, or if there is another.

A bent aluminum panel, 3"-4" in each direction, in the length you need, slotted for the bow eye, "eased" or rounded edges and painted to match the boat, could be attached with sealant, pressed and held in place. Trim off the excess selanat with a razor blade and you've got a finished product. Done it before and it worked out great. Just an idea for you.

Enjoyed reasing the thread. Thanks for taking the time to document the build.


----------



## NextTopBassFisherman (Feb 1, 2013)

If your looking for a sealent try steel flex. If you find the topic on here "Everything SteelFlex" That will help!


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 1, 2013)

In the spring I'll be doing a tilt test....going to drop the trailer tongue on the ground and fill the front of the boat with water to find the leak from the bottom.


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 1, 2013)

Just got around to doing the "tilt-test" today and it worked! Tilted the tongue down to the ground and filled the front of the boat with water. I found the tiny crack in the welded seam! Now to figure out how to repair it

[youtube]SZWbsGhcVIc[/youtube]


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 2, 2013)

Kevin,

I hope it's an easy fix. It's amazing how many welds there are on a riveted Jon these days. The only things that are riveted on mine are the seats, ribs and side caps, everything else is welded. I've had riveted boats that didn't have any welds.


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 2, 2013)

You're right. the entire bottom is a welded seam and the only rivets are the ribs and seats.


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 3, 2013)

Got it welded today. Hope for the best


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317158#p317158 said:


> KevinWI » 03 Jun 2013, 12:08[/url]"]Got it welded today. Hope for the best



Ok Kevin don't keep us in suspense. :LOL2: How did the weld work out?

Mike


----------



## KevinWI (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL....there is still a leak, but it's a lot less than before. Had 4 people in the boat for 4 hours and there wasn't enough for the bilge to suck. I think there is a pinhole near the weld but on the bottom that he didn't see from his position welding. Said when he was arcing the weld, the crack was bigger than we could see by naked eye...but the arc illuminates the crack so welded a longer patch seam. Then he mentioned paint contamination issue while he was welding. 
The seam is welded well, I think the pinhole can be patched using 3M 5200 and call it good. The seam crack was important to be welded for structural stability.


Funny thing....I was pulling my boat at the launch by myself which I do often....my dad was on the way over to give a hand, but gave the motor a good goose to get the boat all the way on the trailer ......my dad says.... " now we know why you have leaks in your boat." LOL 8)


----------



## KevinWI (Jul 2, 2015)

Well, 3 years later, my rig is still running great and standing up well.

Most importantly, it's still producing fish!!!


----------



## gillhunter (Jul 2, 2015)

Kevin, glad to see you back and that the boat is working well!!!


----------



## KevinWI (Jul 2, 2015)

Glad to see they made you a moderator!


----------



## edub9 (Jul 7, 2015)

Was raining too hard at work today to work :wink: Southwest Florida Marco Island. Si read the whole thread. Very informative and a great build thanks for posting and happy fishing!


----------



## Slough Runner (Oct 5, 2015)

Great build. I got a MV 1648 NCS that I'm currently building. I enjoyed following your posts and getting some great ideas. I'll have to get a thread going to post the progress. Keep slayin them eyes!


----------



## KevinWI (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks.


----------

